# IBO Hunter Class What vanes ?



## rdw212189 (Dec 22, 2006)

*vane*

I shoot HC... Going to 2.3 3D Duravanes .....


----------



## tecoutfitter (May 25, 2005)

once you figure out how to get the blazers to sit perfect, it is had to beat.
i also think that the vanetec version is also excellant, mainly using the blazers because that is what my pro shop carries.


----------



## BuckFever200 (Jun 30, 2007)

I did a lot of trial/error testing in the last couple weeks. I was pumped to hear of the rule change.

My testing began with:
2" Blazers
Flex Fletch FHP 200 Flash
Flex Fletch FFP 360 Extreme
Flex Fletch FLP 300
Flex Fletch FLP 400

I tried various offsets for each, and helical on both the low profile FLP's. My Prestige is pretty sensitive to weak/stiff spine, so my testing was just as much about weight as grouping. Blazers finished last, and I settled on *Flex Fletch FLP 300 helical*. :thumb:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

3" duravanes


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

2.3 vanetec super spine for me,they are super tough and adhere great.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I hear this so much and really don't understand why so many have problems with Bohning Blazer vanes sticking to there shafts! I always prep the shaft and use a quality glue with no problems. I think it may be in the lack of preping the shaft. My vote goes to Blazers!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

*Keep your blazers*

2.3" 3-d duravanes for me


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*2.3 low profile 3-D Duravanes*



smokin'dually said:


> 2.3" 3-d duravanes for me


+1 , Me to.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

IBO rules page has yet to be update so at this point, I am going to stick with my old reliable Flexfletch 400 LP vanes.:thumbs_up


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I just saw it under the Rule Changes.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

I will still shoot my HC gold tip ultralights that are currently fletched with the flex fletch low profile 4" vanes. The arrows weigh in around 300 grains total and are awsome. If I decide to change fletchings I would probably just use the flex fletch low profile 3".

I also currntly have a dozen arrows fletched in flex fletch 187's....this would be legal also in HC now.


----------



## gregskelton (Dec 13, 2008)

*fletching*

I have tried several vanes 2''blazers were by far my choice.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

njlaker said:


> 2.3 vanetec super spine for me,they are super tough and adhere great.


I agree. I've never had a problem getting a vanetec to stick to anything.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

McDawg said:


> IBO rules page has yet to be update so at this point, I am going to stick with my old reliable Flexfletch 400 LP vanes.:thumbs_up


I think I'll stick with my FlexFletch 400's.


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

The IBO page was updated when I looked today. 
I think i'm going with 1.8 duravanes
rules say measured at 1.75


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hope this isn't off topic but what is the difference between HC and AHC now? Other than 5 yards of course.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Hope this isn't off topic but what is the difference between HC and AHC now? Other than 5 yards of course.



The difference is in the 5 yards and in the fact that there is a monetary payback in AHC, but buckles or plaques only in HC.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Hope this isn't off topic but what is the difference between HC and AHC now? Other than 5 yards of course.


I am not sure about AHC but HC only allows up to four pins on the sights. Other than that the only difference is five more yards.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*bi delta jets*

I use the jets, very nice.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

See no reason to change from my 4" tru flight feathers


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

the lowest profile vane you can get.:darkbeer:


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> i hear this so much and really don't understand why so many have problems with bohning blazer vanes sticking to there shafts! I always prep the shaft and use a quality glue with no problems. I think it may be in the lack of preping the shaft. My vote goes to blazers!


+ 2


----------



## Lefteye19 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Flex Fletch 187*

I believe I am going to try the 187 shield cut form Flex Fletch. I used the 400LP last year and really liked their product. Since the IBO did not state a 2" high profile hunting vane, I am going to try the 187's. What do you think?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been shooting AHC for the last couple of years where the short vanes have been legal. I've been using Flex Fletch FFS-212. Flex Fletch vanes cost a bit more but I've found they hold up _extremely_ well and don't take a "set" curl or bend if they spend some time smashed.


----------

